# regelwerke abbilden



## sebo (19. Sep 2008)

Hi all.

ich überlege grade konzeptionell an der abbildung eines regelwerks herum.

dieses regelwerk besteht aus den gängigen boolschen operatoren:

string1 AND string2 OR (string3 AND NOT (string1 OR string2))

wenn eine solche regel zutrifft, wird eine aktion ausgelöst.
Gibt es vll. ein Framework oder bereits etablierte Methoden, um soetwas abzubilden?

Viele Grüße,
Sebo


----------



## foobar (19. Sep 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business-Rule-Engine


----------



## sebo (19. Sep 2008)

ok. sieht so aus, als hätte das schon der ein oder andere als geschäftsfeld erschlossen. JBoss ist für meine zwecke zu komplex, ansonsten habe ich nur kostenpflichtige lösungen gefunden.

hat vll. jemand erfahrungen auf diesem gebiet und hat ein paar tipps parat?


----------



## FArt (19. Sep 2008)

Drools ist m.W. nicht an JBoss gebunden und kann standalone eingesetzt werden, ist kostenfrei und ich habe schon hervorragende Erfarhrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## ARadauer (19. Sep 2008)

ich schließe mich an, ich brauche was in die richtung:
preis größer X und von Hersteller Y -> 10 % Aufschlag
lagerstand kleiner k und preis zwischen j und X ->5% aufschlag

alle felder bitte dnymaisch aus der db, persistent in einer db speicherbar und über eine swing gui zusammenklickbar... kennt nicht jemand zufällig was fertiges?

ich werd mich da mal mit drools näher beschäftigen


----------



## sebo (19. Sep 2008)

so wird ein schuh draus glaube ich.
Drools schaue ich mir auch mal genauer an.


----------

